# Recipe % to grams (price) calculator + HLB calculator



## itunu (Nov 21, 2013)

I have put a couple of free downloadable excel spreadsheets on my blog - www.makingskincare.com

One is a HLB calculator and the other is a Recipe calculator - converts % to grams and also calculates costs of ingredients in that recipe

Hope they come in handy.


----------



## lsg (Nov 21, 2013)

Thank you for sharing.


----------

